# Heart Pacemaker-you might never sleep again.



## WhatInThe (Jan 10, 2014)

For those that might need or have been recommended a heart pacemaker. Be aware that you might never sleep or sleep normal again. I know people who simply cannot sleep or have not slept right since they had a heart pacemaker. They make a Walking Dead zombie look like a jumping frog in their constant zoned out state.

 One of the settings in not to let the heart drop below 60 beats per minute bpm. But while observing the patients monitor several days in the hospital I noticed they started to sleep at 55-58 beats per minute(before pacemaker). When it comes to the human body I can't believe that 60 bpm is the perfect number. It might the cover my butt number for the doctors & manufacturers but is it really ideal for 100% of the patients across the board? How old is the study or studies that say 60 bpm is the ideal minimum number? What are those studies that say 60 bpm? Since they have recently come out with new cholesterol and blood pressure numbers/medication or treatment numbers I can't believe that 60 bpm is set in stone or not worthy of change.

It also troubles me that a patient I know was recommended a pacemaker, not as a cure for the cause of a recent hospitalization but as an observation that their heart was not beating up to specifications. Basically it was a tune up they didn't go into the hospital for. They just happened to notice that and the patient an excellent health insurance a few steps above Medicare(another story)


You will become a zombie since you cannot sleep. There is a strong chance could develop or not cure/lower high blood pressure since good sleep is considered part of lowering high blood pressure. You will become irritated and in a constant state of agitation. The people I know might drift off 5 minutes or so here and there from pure and udder exhaustion but you will not nap, you will not be able to doze off or go into a deep sleep. I know people in the past you could drop a bomb off next them while napping and they wouldn't wake up before the pacemaker. Now you tie your shoe lace and appears you just interrupted their zoned out state. The danger is I see people zoning out or getting that rare five minutes of sleep while sitting or standing. They still drive: you get the picture?

But if you know anyone including yourself that has or wants to get a pacemaker warn them about the dangers of never sleeping again. Tell them welcome to zombie land. And if you can't sleep with a pacemaker tell the doctor and make sure it's gets into your record and the doctor, practice and/or hospital is truly interested in keeping good records not only for legal reasons but for actual data that can be used and studied so future patients don't have to put up with this crap.


----------



## grannyjo (Jan 10, 2014)

My daughter - in - law had her first pacemaker inserted when she was 24.  Prior to that,  she would fall down into an almost coma-like state.  Since she had the pacemaker installed,  she has since produced two healthy children,  has not fallen into the previous coma-like state.  She had the old pacemaker replaced just one year ago and is as healthy as any other person.  I guess it depends on what the problem is,  and whether a pacemaker will assist.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 11, 2014)

grannyjo said:


> My daughter - in - law had her first pacemaker inserted when she was 24.  Prior to that,  she would fall down into an almost coma-like state.  Since she had the pacemaker installed,  she has since produced two healthy children,  has not fallen into the previous coma-like state.  She had the old pacemaker replaced just one year ago and is as healthy as any other person.  I guess it depends on what the problem is,  and whether a pacemaker will assist.



That's good that she isn't a coma state and being young probably help her body adapt. Doesn't work so well in seniors who get it for the first time.  Is her blood pressure and sleep ok?


----------



## grannyjo (Jan 11, 2014)

My daughter-in-law,  now in her mid forties has no problems with her blood pressure,  nor does she seem to have problems with her sleep.  She was here just before Christmas and everything seemed to be fine with her.  Maybe age does cause some problems adapting.


----------

